# Verzerrungen in Corel Draw auflösen



## nashua (14. März 2010)

Hallo - habe mal einige Objekte in Corel Draw verzerrt. Nun möchte ich diese Verzerrungen in einzelne Objekte auflösen. Irgendwie finde ich aber keine Lösung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das funktionieren könnte? Kann doch nicht sein, daß ich die Daten erst als Bild speichern und dann wieder vektorisieren soll? Danke für eure Hilfe. Bild anbei, CDR-Datei anbei.


----------



## nashua (15. März 2010)

nashua hat gesagt.:


> Hallo - habe mal einige Objekte in Corel Draw verzerrt. Nun möchte ich diese Verzerrungen in einzelne Objekte auflösen. Irgendwie finde ich aber keine Lösung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das funktionieren könnte? Kann doch nicht sein, daß ich die Daten erst als Bild speichern und dann wieder vektorisieren soll? Danke für eure Hilfe. Bild anbei, CDR-Datei anbei.



Hier die Bilder und die CDR-Datei


----------



## nashua (24. März 2010)

nashua hat gesagt.:


> Hier die Bilder und die CDR-Datei



oh - scheint wohl schwieriger zu sein als ich dachte. Hat niemand eine Lösung dafür. Es sollten einzelne Teile erzeugt werden? Als Bild speichern und dann wieder vektorisieren ist doch Blödsinn, oder?


----------



## smileyml (24. März 2010)

Die Frage die sich stellt, woher soll Corel wissen, welche Flächen genau du willst?!
Soweit ich dein Problem überhaupt verstehe, bleibt nur die Möglichkeit alles händisch zu bearbeiten. Grundsätzlich ist das sowieso besser als irgendwelche automatischen Vektorisierungen. Gerade bei so vielen gleichen Elemente wie bei dir sollte es mit kopieren, verschieben und drehen relativ schnell gehen das gewünschte Ergebnis (nach)zuzeichnen.

Grüße Marco


----------

